# What injuries have you had?



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought it would be fun too see what injuries everyone has had while riding or dealing with horses (well not fun, but interesting :]) Here is my current injury list:
broken tailbone 3 times
have had 3 concussions (actually, if I get one more serious one I could be like permanently brain dead..sooo I have to be extremely careful and get off before the horse tries anything haha)
left ankle broken twice
right ankle broken once
right wrist broken once
and broke my collarbone once
OH I have also cracked 2 ribs ( I never realized how painful that really was until it happened to me)

And those are just from RIDING accidents haha I've had numerous other injuries due to volleyball and well just walking down the street hahaha I'm kind of a walking accident


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Ones that I've gone to the doctors for:
-Broken my left wrist in 2 places.
-Bruised my arm muscle the day before a show (which i still rode in even though i was supposed to be in a sling. ;])

And idk about any of the other ones...
I've been hurt plenty of times, but I dislike the hospital... So they could have been more serious than I play them out to be.


----------



## SuspiciousInnocence (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok.. here goes..

Got a bruise once.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Bruised ribs x2
Horse bite. x1

That's about it. Lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets see. I have been pretty fortunate to not have more on my list after a lifetime of working with horses and 10 years of training.

Shattered left wrist
broken right arm
little toes on both feet broken
torn tendons and ligaments in left ankle
Skull fracture when I was 4
Severe concussion to go along with the skull fracture
messed up my back several times

And I have had countless rope and leather burns on hands and arms along with getting the wind knocked out of me more times than I can count.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I work _real _hard to NOT hit the ground , but on a few occasions didn't achieve my goal:

4 broken ribs
3 broken bones in the back
Huge bruise on my pride!


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I fell off a horse when she bolted and then proceeded to buck me off, and I broke my arm in two places.

I also hurt my back when my pony spooked and knocked me up against the wall.

And I hurt my knee in a fall jumping.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol ouch! I've only been horse riding twice and I haven't fallen off or anything but I might be doing horse riding this year(i find out from the stables in 3 days whether I'm in or not!) and I'm sure i'll fall off then or something. If I get into horse riding my mum wants me to wear a body protector coz I have a bad back what might need an operation and she worries I might get thrown...I'm sure getting thrown hurts though...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I cracked my tailbone.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Over the last 29 years

Broken toe

Bad crash on my the back of head/neck, tweaked my neck bad (ice fell off the indoor arena roof and flipped my horse out) 

fat lip & black eye (horse swung it head to look at something while I was putting on the bridle

pulled groin while falling off (while horse was bucking like crazy)

Bruised shoulder (got bucked off)

severly bruised lower stomach (getting kicked while out in the field)

Broke three bones in my back (spur on the spine) what they called a stable fracture. - this was my most recent injury (3 yrs ago)


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

HayburnerHeights said:


> Broke three bones in my back (spur on the spine) what they called a stable fracture. - this was my most recent injury (3 yrs ago)


How the heck did you manage to land with your spur on your spine? You must have been all disonbobulated! 
I'm so glad I haven't actually BROKEN anything in my back. I know how painful a broken tailbone is, I can't imagine it being in my back! Ouch!

Keep these coming! They're interesting to read!

And to those of you who have only gotten bruises...just wait :twisted:


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I have never actually been inured other than a few bruises, 1 time my wrist swelled up to about twice it;s normal size and the little bone on the out side was sticking out, it looked very bad but after the swelling went down it looked fairly normal so I didn't have to go to hospital fortunatly. I got trampled once and got hoof shaped bruises all over my legs but it didn't actually hurt much.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

let me see t many bruises to coud after owning my first horse for a day he welled off and kicked me in the leg with a huge horse shoe imprint 
i have been drug by my left leg in the stirriup and that has cause tissue damage in that knee
been kicked in the shoulder not to horrible 
broke 3 ribs 
found out that it is possible to dislocate your rib cage and have it found in your up by your shoulders 
i have had every toe broken comes with having a rotten colt 
and i think my favorite and most rememberable is when i got drug through the pasture and being a novice teenager at the time didnt let go of the lead rope bad idea hit three rocks with my face put my teeth through my cheek and nice swollen mess
lesson let go of the lead rope next time
but nothing to horrible though im sure i will pay for it later in life but im going to enjoy my horses and all that come with them for now


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

hntrjmpr said:


> And to those of you who have only gotten bruises...just wait :twisted:


haha xD


I forgot to add more.

Aside from bruised ribs, I also bruised:
-my right hand (due to lead rope snapping back at me)
-right foot (slammed into fence)
-pretty much right side (due to Murray's trial days of being a tard)

And the typical hoof on my foot.

Nope, nothing broken or swollen yet. -knock on wood-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

hntrjmpr said:


> How the heck did you manage to land with your spur on your spine? You must have been all disonbobulated!
> I'm so glad I haven't actually BROKEN anything in my back. I know how painful a broken tailbone is, I can't imagine it being in my back! Ouch!


 LOL. I think when she said "spur", she means the wing looking things on the outside of your vertebrae. Not the things on the back of your boots.


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL. I think when she said "spur", she means the wing looking things on the outside of your vertebrae. Not the things on the back of your boots.


 
Your correct, those are the "spurs" that I was talking about! 

I don't wear riding spurs very often (not even sure where they are at the moment).


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been riding for about 9 years and so far only:

A concussion
Sprained finger!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

oh god too many to list.
Latest was i got bitten and my arm went numb and purple, it swelled up like crazy, and then bruised a couple days later, the bruise is gone now but i had weird as lumps in my wrists now and the knobley bone feels funny and it clicks when you push it, feels all tingly when i touch it. havent been to the doctor.. should be all g.

uhm 
got kicked in the head, had a concussion, black eye and a lump as big as a fist on my head.
fell off on an X bar and landed in the middle of the X and it didnt fall down, broke a couple bones in my back or something and did allot of damage to the muscle, still plays up even though it was over a year ago.

got stood on when i fell off an OTTB, luckliy i had my body protector on and it went straight threw my body protector and had a big bruise on my chest for weeks, if i wasnt wearing my body protector I wouldnt be here today.

fell off broke mhy ankle in 16 places and detached my foot from my leg, got a huge cut form horse hoof on my leg, 500 stitches, 2 operations and allot of metal later lol.

yeah thats all i can think of atm.
Oh aqnd ive been riding for 8ish years


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Thankfully I've had it pretty easy. My last real injury was 2 1/2 years ago. I was sitting kinda sidesaddle on my sisters horse (not really sure why....) Anyway she went to lift her head up and smacked her head on the barb wire fence. The next thing I knew I was laying on the ground. Her hoof kinda scraped down my lower leg and I had a nice concussion and a hoof shaped bruise on my thigh. Even now after that long I still have a bruise on my lower leg and it hurts like hell some days. 

Other than that, I've been bopped in the chin a couple of times by my mare and got dragged through the pasture for a couple feet by my friends horse.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

my wedding ring finer was so badly broken then i never went to the hospital for it so i cant wear my ring on that finer. Then my tail bone was so badly broken so many times that last year i got surgery to remove it and put a plastic one in there....that sucked.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I've only every had one serious injury due to horses. I've had many bruises and scraps over the years but I don't usually keep track of them or how they happened. Horses stepping on my feet, horse dragging me through a thorn bush, falling and bruising my legs, pulling muscles in my neck, that sort of stuff.

My only serious hospital worthy accident took place this past October. I was on a trail ride on the green horse I was working with at the time and he spooked and tried to take of for home. I lost my balance and fell while he was going about 30 miles per hour. I nearly hit the paved road but thankfully landed in the grassy ditch instead. Thankfully i was wearing a helmet because I hit my head on the ground. I ended up shattering my right elbow and messing up some ligaments there. Got some good bruises too. Also stretched a nerve in my right hand that made it go numb for a couple months. But I'm glad that's all it was. I had to have surgery but it could have been much worse. I've lost some of my range of motion in my right arm and I might need another surgery in a year if it doesn't fix itself, but other than that I'm all better now.

Jubilee


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Heres my list:
-Broken ankle (while dismounting!)
-several concussions (bucked off, rearing, spooking, my head always seems to break my falls!)
-Several "sprains" after awkward falls
-Uncountable amount of brusies


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Broken left wrist X6
Broken left wrist requiring surgery X2
Broken ribs X4
Broken collarbone X1
Dislocated shoulder X2
Torn knee X1
Concussion X2
Horse bite X2
Horse kick X3

And I'm NEVER gonna stop riding, ****!!!!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i got kicked once. I got a bruse but it was nothing serious. I have never gotten any injuries from fallling off. =]


----------



## ElDorado (Nov 14, 2008)

Hay splinters and bruised toes. 
I got a black eye and a bloody nose from a horse that used to throw his head really bad.
I also dislocated my right shoulder when I was leading a couple horses at once. They spooked and went in different directions.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Only bad thing is when I broke the growth plate in my right ankle.


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

HayburnerHeights said:


> Your correct, those are the "spurs" that I was talking about!
> 
> I don't wear riding spurs very often (not even sure where they are at the moment).




ooooh hahahahahaha 
Please ignore my slight blondeness


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

hntrjmpr said:


> ooooh hahahahahaha
> Please ignore my slight blondeness


No worries, I am blonde too. LOL


----------



## naturalhorse (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure I can compete with some of these, but as I'm on four weeks bed rest for breaking three of the 'wings' in my lumbar spine I thought I should join in! At least I'm at home and not in hospital, but I'm missing the horses so much, it sucks!

Anyway, I'm new to the forum - so hi to everyone!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been riding for about three years now and I really havn't had much happen to me aside from several bruises.  I've been bucked off once and I landed on my back and it really hurt but it wasn't broken or anything, and then there are countless amounts of times that i've been bucked but not fallen off.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

The most serious I've ever had was that I got kicked under my left eye. I still love that horse though! He has a part of himself in me. :lol:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I've worked around horses for five years but have been fortunate to work with mostly Bashkir Curly horses which are a lot calmer then some other breeds. They tend to freeze in scary situations instead of panicking. 

I've fallen off a few times and gotten some bruises, and got my feet stepped on by pregnant mares. Thats about it for injuries! I've worked on doing the emergency dismount and try to land on my feet when I think I might fall.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ive been riding for 6 years and have only had two big unjuries luckily.
1. concussion
2. damaged hip (doctor just said it was bruised muscle but a bruise muscle doesnt last more than a year! should go back for more x-rays cause it still hurts but havent yet. That was the worst pain i have ever felt! Couldnt put any weight at all on my leg for a few weeks. But i will survive!! LOL!)


----------



## elevenelevenxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Lots of nasty bruises from being bit by youngsters testing the limits, and getting stepped on.......and I broke my toe on my left foot once when I was stepped on. 

I took a really nasty spill once on a day where I had debated wearing my helmet....sure am glad I did because a chunk the size of my hand came out of the back!!! :shock:


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i havent realy been hurt rideing i only jamed my finger 2 times pulled some mucels a few times in my leg and i got knocked down my champ in the pasture and got my leg steped on my a draft horse i think i might have brused the bone because i could barley put 1/4 of my weight on it.


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

Ouch gosh your tuff! lol
um I have been kicked in the leg (its bruised) and fell off too many times...nothnig great hah


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh boy, the ones I was in the hospital for:

Broken nose- missed a tree only to hit my face on a post on the way under at a lope 

Broken Rib - bucked off after being on a bolter that ran down a hill...scary

Broken Collar bone & Concussion after I was thrown into a steel fence

Broken confidence along with them but we horse people dont care to get hurt, its part of loving horses


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

OK....Iv been riding for 6 yrs now and I have sustained...

Fractured foot- (horse freaked and reared while grooming and stepped on it)
Blacked out,huge bruise on half my face- (horse ran me under tree branch)
sprained ankle twice plus concussion ( bucked off)
Bite on hand- (My horse wanted to see if I was edible)


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive yet to get hurt bad.
Fell off once and did something to my neck, dont even know what. But I couldnt move it with out screaming in pain for a week.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

when i was 4 years old i had a concussion
kicked in lower stomach fell on a barbed wire fence
thrown through a barbed wire fence due to horse not stopping. lots of long cuts
horse decided he was gonna run while lounging and not stop while i held on 
bucked off countless times


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Broken shoulder, and I rode in a show the next day.

I also scraped my wrist the other day. And I've made my elbow bleed falling off a horse.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

The only thing I every went to the hospital for was falling into a jump standard. Almost broke my collarbone and received 7 stitches in my calf from the jump cup slicing my leg open. Also my brain rattled in my skull and I almost had a concussion, and I remember seeing very bright lights about twenty minutes after the fall.

I was in shock and couldn't feel anything, so I attempted to get back on and try the jump again. I remember being quite disappointed when my instructor didn't let me.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

i, luckily, have only had my toe stepped on and lost my toenail. and have broken my nose.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

broken toes and sprained wrist. Thank god nothing else.


----------



## allflashypine (Dec 3, 2008)

The only time I've ever fallen off a horse I broke my femur. Well the tree broke it lol. I was riding down a hill and got into a huge nest of yellow jackets and we started to run and he went one way and I did a 180 and hit a tree with my leg and cracked it in half. I was by myself in the woods for several hours...kinda tramatizing lol. I was bareback so I couldn't imagine if I'd caught my leg in a stirrup.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

heres my list:



all done lol


----------



## bevie (Feb 15, 2009)

*Learn to bounce*

:shock: Wow you certainly have had a few accidents. I have had a horse rear over backwards and land on me.I survived that. Broken arm fractured foot,countless bruises blood nose......maybe we should take up knitting it would save on hospital bills.:lol:


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

wow alot of crazy stories here. I would have to say the worst thing so far was getting clocked in the face. My moms old arab mare kicked at my gielding and got me instead, she broke my jaw and fractured a couple ribs. It wouldnt have been so bad had i not been pregnant with my daughter. Other than that luckly just a few bruises. lol Oh my daughter was born on time and perfectly healthy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just had surgery a week ago from the last one and been sitting on this forum on pain killers since so I wont bother writing a very long response. I have something I can post thats louder than words. 
Enjoy


----------



## Rayzee (Feb 16, 2009)

I've had a hyperextended wrist, hurt my knee somehow, shin splints, three bruises, a black toenail for over 6 months, and I broke both bones in my left forearm and had to have surgery the next day on it.


----------

